# $199 for a 3BR Presidential Suite - 3D/2N @ Wyndham Glacier Canyon - Wisconsin Dells



## erixunz (May 13, 2014)

I have a last minute cancellation for a 3BR Presidential Suite at Glacier Canyon.

Check-in on Wednesday, May 14 and check-out on Friday, May 16.

Please send me a PM if interested.

Thanks!


----------

